# Shaklee Basic H as a cocci preventative



## pilotlass (Nov 10, 2009)

Has anyone ever used this as an addition to your stocks water? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I dont know much about this Shaklee but yy thoughts are why mess around -- Just use Corid or Di-methox as most breeders do and as documented here in 101. I dont see the need to experiment when kids lives are at risk and there are proven solutions that work.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Dish detergent can relieve pigs of their worms mixed with their water. I don't know about goats, but the farmer who takes my whey is not concerned with the amount of added soapy water to the whey tank from washing out the draining sink. Says it acts as a dewormer for his piggies. Shaklee H is just that "basic SOAP" not detergent and pretty benign as far as that's concerned..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When using a product like this, ask the person who is giving you the information that it works for them:

What numbers of eggs per gram on fecal did you have of occysts?
After starting this detergent in the water did you refecal?
What eggs per gram of worm eggs or occysts did you see after how long a period of time?

With so many of us on the forum milking our goats, adding anything to the water that may decrease the amount of water our does drink, especially in the heat right now isn't anything I am willing to try. Also with so many of us soaping and knowing that this product has to contain surfactants and many other things like acids that are not healthy to be ingested for long period of times, especially to pre-ruminating kids, which means this detergent water goes right in with their milk into their tummy.

Also other than the MSDS (which is just a saftey sheet) on ingredients of this stuff, could you see if you could find an ingredient list for this product? I know for at least the last 4 or 5 years this same question has been asked on all forums I have been on.

And looking at your profile and seeing you are in Texas...this information goes double for you with the parasite issues we have here with our humidity and no freeze. Make sure who you get info from has animals you admire and has animals in your at least climate if not your area. Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

And it is my pet peeve when companies don't give ingredients.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes Ziggy - why risk it when you know what works.
Pigs are single stomached animals- ruminants have different issues!
The sadness of a kid with a scarred gut is just a waste.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

My friend of mine use that before and it didnt work for her goats. I was glad that I never tried that. I use goat aid c for coccidia and it works great!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Basic H is a wonderful cleaning product and safe for the environment.... Heck you can get extremely clean teeth if you brush with it (safe too - but bleeech, the taste!) but I'd NEVER use it to worm or do cocci prevention! Old timers say tobacco is a good wormer too - ummm, NOPE!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd never heard of using that before for cocci. I wouldn't risk trying it and agree with Ziggy.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

There was a woman that lived near here that used it. She was known for having goats die frequently.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Never a good sign.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

never rely on natural stuff or things like cocci and worms. I am a big homeapathic person but not for this. and yes Basic H is wonderful stuff but believe me I used it when first into goats as I was a Shakley consultant it does not work.


----------

